# Kidding watch 2016 :)



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

My Cindy girl is due this week!! This is my first kidding!! Just so excited and so scared!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting. 

Any pics?


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

My first kidding is in March! I am in the same boat! Excited and Scared. Have been doing a lot of reading on here!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She is bred to a handsome solid reddish brown gentleman with some hints of black.

She is due Sunday which is really next week but I had to start baby watch today for my sanity/ venting the excitement

Nothing to really report yet... I think there has been maybe a drop or two of discharge.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww, she's very pretty  Good Luck, and I hope everything goes great! Hopefully she'll give you signs so you can be there to witness and assist. Even after the first kidding is in the books, each one is just as exciting as the first! I get nervous at kidding time with worry (it's the motherly instinct lol), but the excitement of finally seeing what those mama's have been cooking up for 5 months is thrilling


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck! She looks like she is a very sweet girl! I'm sure you will be fine. Let us know how it goes.....and LOTS of pics!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Is it pretty obvious right away that they are does or bucks? I think I may try to shave her udder today, I will post pics to see if anyone notices any close to delivery signs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty, she should have some nice kiddo's.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I was surprised by how well she stood with shaving, she was clearly not amused but only kicked once at the very beginning... he tail was down like she was in a bad mood.

I didn't want to shave too much because it is cold, and I don't claim to be a goat stylist but her udder and surrounding parts are cleaned up...should I clip the area in between the utter and the vagina? 

Does she look close? She was curling her lip up and standing very still in the field yesterday for like 5 minutes, then stopped and has been normal


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Belly is hanging lower today it seems... and maybe a little more hollow at the spine top area.... 
Shes out in the pasture now munching like normal though.

Her patience is wearing thin with my more rambunctious 6 month old doeling. A lot of head butting going on.

No discharge or anything to report on that end... seems about as red/swollen as yesterday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She can fill more in her udder.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! Do you have an exact due date on her or just an estimate? Has she kidded before? In the photo from yesterday, her udder looked like it had a little more ways to fill.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Updated pics- not sure if the angles even help.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

From what I was told she was bred the 1st or 2nd of September. and kidded at day 144 last time. I'm just hoping to see all the signs correctly to make sure I am there for the birth. 

However, I am starting to see the udder attachment issue that people were talking about before I bought her....


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

ugh the wait is brutal. No changes as of this morning 1/22.... Is the swell of the udder pretty sudden or is it slowly over a few days?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cindy is due today guys!! I am having a hard time determining if I am finding ligaments correctly. I feel two pencil type things at the base of the tail....are those it or are those pin bones? Is it under those? 

I also can't tell if she is hallowing out... I saw crazy movement today (unsure if was just her rumen) and she is very lovey

Her baby hole is damp... I don't know if a plug is still there... no streaming....

Anyone have thoughts on when she will go?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like any day now!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hope so, not looking like tonight though


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Shes getting very close!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Ooh, good luck! I had my first kidding yesterday (thankfully not Cookie's first, because she was a pro), and mama was great. She laid down and pushed out two at a time, twice, with not a bit of trouble. Wishing an easy kidding for you too.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hoping for an easy one too.... she is still very preg as of this morning... I watched her thru the barn cam alot last night just sleeping and munching at hay.

My first, her third so hopefully she is quite the pro as well...Ligs are firm from what I can tell


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't know if it has always done this an I am just now noticing it ... and I am just going to be blunt with wordage...

Do their vaginas stick out? Like it almost is like a short triangle shape... I swear it wasn't like that yesterday but at this point I think I am clinging to anything as a sign


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi fellow goat mama! :hug:

Your girl is so pretty. I hope she has an easy kidding. i'm jealous you have a barn cam. :lol:



GoatMama123 said:


> I don't know if it has always done this an I am just now noticing it ... and I am just going to be blunt with wordage...
> Do their vaginas stick out? Like it almost is like a short triangle shape... I swear it wasn't like that yesterday but at this point I think I am clinging to anything as a sign


No worries. Sometimes there is just no way around it. And in my experience, yes they can. Last year I had a first timer's vagina get super swollen and then recede to more or less the same size a good while before she kidded. Her body's way of getting prepared. I took it as a good sign and she kidded effortlessly.

Good luck with her! Looking forward to seeing happy healthy kiddos!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have see you around goatmama! I was like oh shoot I stole her name.

It went back in like you were kind of saying.... she's in the barn now making like a weird soft breathing noise... her ligs seem to be softening but she wouldn't get up to get a good feel. Lots of nipping at her rump and belly


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Good morning all  No activity last night... I checked her this morning as her vulva... opening... whatever youd like to call it is open at starting at the bottom about 2/3rd of the way... I do not see any discharge or plug where she was laying. Do you think she lost is...or will it open and close towards the end stages?

Please sprinkle positive kidding fairy dust all over this thread! You can also dust it will some doeling dust  BUT at this point just want everyone healthy!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Feel for her tail ligaments, if you aren't real sure, go on youtube and look for 'how to check goat tail ligaments' I know the Goat mentor has a good video to show and explain how to check the ligs.
Any behavioral changes? How is her udder?

In my experience, our does lose the plug over time. Sometimes you'll see 'goo' on the tail where they've wiped it, but I've never seen a noticeable plug right before they kid. 

the vulva can definitely have all sorts of changes. Sometimes they poof out so much it looks really huge, puffy and --- ouch lol.

Good Luck with your first kidding, I hope you are able to catch it, as birthing is such an amazing experience! 
IMO, every birth is just as exciting as the first! I am always on pins and needles with anticipation, excitement, worry, nervous, you name it


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I watched some you tube videos and I think I was feeling the wrong area... what I was feeling was in line with her spine near her tail base... from the video it seems like the ligs run diagnal from that area not horizontal like I was feeling

Her udder seems a little bigger...not too tight but she hates when I touch it so unsure


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Cookie was swollen a day or so before she kidded.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Pic 1: So this is where I am feeling does this seem right?

Pic2: This is was I am referring to when open// it is very open when she is laying

Pic 3: I just can't even with "B" trying to snuggle near Cinders... so adorable. She is being super lovey to Cindy... usually she is a little spazz


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

GoatMama123 said:


> I have see you around goatmama! I was like oh shoot I stole her name.


:lol: nah, we can share! :hug:



GoatMama123 said:


> Please sprinkle positive kidding fairy dust all over this thread! You can also dust it will some doeling dust :wink: BUT at this point just want everyone healthy!!


:stars: :kidred: :stars::kidred::stars:<---aka dust :thumbup:

^^ Pic 1...yep, that looks right to me. i like Fiascofarm's way to explaining it, you feel two pencils on either side. It's impressive when they disappear. with some does it feels like I can touch my thumb and forefinger together. :shock:
Piic 2...yup looks standard. she's getting ready.
Pic 3... what a doll!! i want to take her home :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ligs should be about here


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a wide vertebrae at the base of the tail. Under her tail along the line of the hips should be 2 small knobs that stick out on either side of her who haw. The ligs run between the wide vertabrae and the knobs.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't think her ligs are gone...Maybe soften but it's not mushy like people have described it being.

She does look gaunt in that area from some angles... I have her in the kidding pen tonight just in case. She is going to draw this out though 

I think I am just going to give up looking for signs amd just check her eveey 2 hrs when I see stuff coming out... I'll hang out in the barn

She is laying with one leg sprawled out now because of her udder.... looks so uncomfortable


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just have to say...pic #3......is ADORABLE  ....ok, back yo your regularly scheduled program :lol:


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She sounds like a quiet train.... like her breathing. It's like a soft chug sound


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nothing last night. She did let out a couple wimpers when I left the barn as I sat with her for about an hour. 

She seems softer in the rump today though....hollower up top, I might add a pic to this later, but I will stop posting updated until I have goo.

She loves that silly trampoline....She will probably try to kid on it which she can barely fit on so that will be interesting. 

Sorry for dragging you guys through my constant staring at her!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, yeah, goo doesn't always happen either. Here's a doe 15 minutes from giving birth...


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Here are pics from this morning, goathiker your doe looks alot slimmer in the sides than she does now though...


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol, trampoline lounging....typical. I have one almost identical to that and last years kids would all pile onto it, covering every inch.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am just aggressively nesting in the barn.... Is it ok to put shavings down under the straw or does it need to be straight straw?
Does she look to have dropped?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be dropping a bit.

I put shavings down, then a good layer of straw.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

So I know I said no updates without goo...but starting around noon she began making alot of noise when I was right next to her which is very odd for her so I let her in and she went right into the kidding stall and has been there since...she doesn't even try to leave when I open the gates. 

She's just been up and down... pawing and yawning for the past few hours... but no goo!


----------



## ss4him (Nov 16, 2014)

Any update? I need someone to get some action so I can quit checking the back end of my girl every 5 minutes!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know something you don't know :lol:


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

2 bucklings and a doeling!

Mama was great So stealthy i almost missed it! All diving position!

No goo until the last second!

All cords are dipped- thanks goathiker!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Pictures are in birth announcements this morning! Cinderella's babies!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Yay! Babies! *runs off to find Cinderella's thread*



GoatMama123 said:


> She loves that silly trampoline....She will probably try to kid on it which she can barely fit on so that will be interesting.


:lol: She looks comfy! I need to get my girls one...but a much, much larger one. :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------

